# Choosing a Megaminx



## dChan (May 9, 2008)

Okay, I have done a bit of research now so I just need a little bit of help for my final decision. I know that Meffert's Megaminx is considered the best Megaminx around, but the problem is that it is out of stock. Meffert's also has a Megaminx specifically for Speedcubing but is that any better than the regular Megminx, and if so, how much is it(I cannot seem to find the price on Meffert's site)? If I have no choice at all, is there any possible way to modify a Chinese Megaminx - which is considerably much cheaper - so that it moves just as well as a Meffert's Megaminx? 

If you are pretty well-versed in Megaminx trivia I would really like to hear from you so I can make the best decision. Cube4You.com's Meffert's Megaminx is $32.00 which is quite steep whereas 9spuzzles.com's New Megaminx is cheap but it probably is not as great for speecubing, so I am really stuck between choosing something expensive with great quality or something cheap with bad quality when I really would prefer something a bit in the middle.

Thanks,
dChan


----------



## LamentConfiguration (May 9, 2008)

Yeah, a middle ground megaminx would be awesome!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 9, 2008)

The honest truth is that if you get that really cheap $5 Chinese megaminx, and then take it apart sand down the bumps that make it click (I'd recommend an electric sander; I did it by hand and it's a real pain to do, and I didn't get them completely off - I only shaved them down to about half their former size, rather than removing them entirely), and then lube it really well, it's not a bad megaminx. You won't be able to beat Erik with it (but who could do that anyway?), but you can do fingertricks with it (to some degree), and it keeps it from popping as much too.


----------



## fanwuq (May 10, 2008)

really! I thought the cube4you $4 megaminx was pretty horrible. Perhaps I will sand it. It would be a real pain.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 10, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> really! I thought the cube4you $4 megaminx was pretty horrible. Perhaps I will sand it. It would be a real pain.



It is a pain to sand it, by hand, at least. It took me about an hour to get the bumps halfway off. I just took the whole thing apart and went at it. But I suspect with an electric sander it wouldn't be bad.

Lubing is also crucial.

Once you've done both of those things, I really think it's a pretty good deal for $5. I'm not that good at it, and I average a little over 3 minutes on it. My problem at that speed is definitely bad lookahead and bad LL algorithms, not the puzzle. I don't see why you couldn't do sub-2 on it. Sub-1:30 is probably another matter, though.


----------



## 36duong (May 10, 2008)

dChan said:


> Okay, I have done a bit of research now so I just need a little bit of help for my final decision. I know that Meffert's Megaminx is considered the best Megaminx around, but the problem is that it is out of stock. Meffert's also has a Megaminx specifically for Speedcubing but is that any better than the regular Megminx, and if so, how much is it(I cannot seem to find the price on Meffert's site)? If I have no choice at all, is there any possible way to modify a Chinese Megaminx - which is considerably much cheaper - so that it moves just as well as a Meffert's Megaminx?
> 
> If you are pretty well-versed in Megaminx trivia I would really like to hear from you so I can make the best decision. Cube4You.com's Meffert's Megaminx is $32.00 which is quite steep whereas 9spuzzles.com's New Megaminx is cheap but it probably is not as great for speecubing, so I am really stuck between choosing something expensive with great quality or something cheap with bad quality when I really would prefer something a bit in the middle.
> 
> ...



Lol, look at the ridiculous price here
http://cgi.ebay.com/COLLECTORS-CUBE-MEGAMINX-TILED-PUZZLE-TWISTY_W0QQitemZ250236264470QQihZ015QQcategoryZ146078QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247
 $400?? 

Well, if you were desperate, you could get one.


----------



## Leviticus (May 10, 2008)

Whats wrong with the chinaminx, i can get under 2 minutes with it, just lube it and your set. Or you could get the PVC megaminx which is also good, i dont like my mefferts minx very much though


----------



## TimMc (May 10, 2008)

Mefferts Megaminx $28
Mefferts Megaminx for Speedsolving $30

The speedcubing one is exactly the same as the former. The only difference is that the center caps haven't been glued on, nor have the tiles been glued.

I've a Chinese Megaminx and it doesn't even compare. The cheaper one pops constantly and has sharp edges. And the tiles are constantly falling out (I've lost some).

Couldn't be happier with the Mefferts one 

I'm sure there's a few enthusiasts out their with a spare megaminx that they might be willing to sell... I wouldn't spend $400 on it though. Maybe $50 (if it's in mint condition).

Tim.


----------



## dChan (May 10, 2008)

Agh, but the speedsolving one comes with glue right? I might just end up getting that one as it is still in stock. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 11, 2008)

TimMc said:


> I've a Chinese Megaminx and it doesn't even compare. The cheaper one pops constantly and has sharp edges. And the tiles are constantly falling out (I've lost some).



You're right that it pops constantly - until you sand it down and lube it. After you do that, it practically never pops. It does have sharp edges, too, but once you sand it and lube it, they don't stick out very often and they don't bother you, or at least they don't bother me. As for the tiles falling out, I've found that with the Chinese Megaminx, superglue doesn't work very well, but strangely, ordinary white glue works really well. Once I use white glue (Elmer's) on it, I've rarely had the same tile fall out again.

So yes, you're right that these are problems, but if you're willing to work at it, mostly they can be corrected.


----------



## martijn_cube (May 11, 2008)

here is a video i made to show a bit of the difference of my chinaminx(i think the one mike is talking about) and the new speedcube meffers(i modified it a bit)
http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=qUDlON8l5wQ


----------



## ROOT (May 12, 2008)

definately mefferts megaminx, and if you can, the speedsolving type. it is a *****m(sorry but i had to emphasize)to take off every cap without breaking it, and glueing on over 120 tiles only takes time and is not very hard and you dont have to worry about breaking it. mefferts are much better than chinese megaminxes, but what ive found is that the springs in chinese minxes work wonders to the mefferts minxes.


----------



## dChan (May 12, 2008)

Thanks martijn.cube. I think I will opt for the Mefferts DIY Megaminx. If I want to learn something I want to be very good at it so I don't think I would want to use a Megaminx that can't get me to the point where I'll be able to solve if sub-1:25. There is definitely no contest between Meffert's and the Chinese one. I don't sand my cubes at all(just lube and very, very slightly loose screws) so I don't think it would work for me to have to sand a Megaminx. Thanks for your help guys. Hopefully this thread will help out others too.


----------



## Henxu (May 15, 2008)

I don't know if you have seen Arnaud's video at youtube.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=i5eGfnWNLIQ&feature=related
I don't know so much about Megaminx's (I'm waiting mine to arrive)
But they POP's a lot, I borrow one from my friend and it was, Move, POP, another move , another pop...


----------



## dChan (May 15, 2008)

I think it depends on how you set it. Just like DIY cubes that are badly tuned(well for me, a super loose cube is badly tuned). You have to be able to find the correct tuning for you so that when you turn it, it won't pop.


----------



## drewsopchak (May 30, 2010)

listen, im a huge megaminxer it's my best event i avg like 1:40 and im really into hardware. the chinaminx sucks dont buy it. the supernova is good if you are used to a chinaminx cause of the wide corners. i use a mf8 type2 and i like the mefferst turning a lot too. the mefferts turing is a little better but im used to the mf8's cutting abillity and the lightness. in the near future i wil put the mf8 tiles on my mefferts because the mf8 tiles are beast.


----------



## TMOY (May 30, 2010)

You may be a huge megaminxer but you're definitely not a huge forumer. You didn't even notice you were bumping a 2-year old thread


----------



## Bogyo (May 30, 2010)

The best cubers are those people who can can solve a twisty puzzle and aren't uppity. You aren't one of them now.


----------



## MindCuber (Dec 21, 2013)

*Shengshou Megaminx*

i have the shengshou megaminx and it is probably the best megaminx (affordable(15.00$ us/can)) on the market


----------



## Genesis (Dec 21, 2013)

MindCuber said:


> i have the shengshou megaminx and it is probably the best megaminx (affordable(15.00$ us/can)) on the market





TMOY said:


> You may be a huge megaminxer but you're definitely not a huge forumer. You didn't even notice you were bumping a 2-year old thread



Coincidence?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 21, 2013)

Mefferts or dayan, They are both extreamly good.


----------

